# Looking for Galveston guides



## Thegarvinclan (Jul 5, 2017)

Looking for a couple of guides to take a small group bay fishing in Galveston bay. Any good recommendations?


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hit up SGrem on here. He’ll take care of you.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

www.galvestonbaycharterfishing.com


----------

